# Pequena sugestão Admin



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 01:51)

Admin, e que tal se cria-se na parte "outros" um forum dedicado à astronomia? Penso que ficaria mais organizado do que simplesmente lançar artigos sobre esta área no Off-topic, e penso que poderia haver alguns interessados, que aliados à meteo sintam algum interesse também por astro! Que pensam os outros membros?


----------



## tozequio (17 Set 2006 às 10:33)

Concordo, mas penso que se poderia abranger a um fórum que englobasse todas as ciências e nao só a astronomia, já que também existem outros tópicos "perdidos" na área do off-topic que não se enquadram necessariamente em astronomia, mas numa área científica mais abrangente.

Fica também a minha opinião.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Set 2006 às 14:04)

tozequio disse:


> Concordo, mas penso que se poderia abranger a um fórum que englobasse todas as ciências e nao só a astronomia, já que também existem outros tópicos "perdidos" na área do off-topic que não se enquadram necessariamente em astronomia, mas numa área científica mais abrangente.
> 
> Fica também a minha opinião.




Concordo plenamente!


----------



## Administrador (17 Set 2006 às 15:35)

Também concordo, mas que nome lhe daria a esse novo fórum?

Que tal "Ciências da Terra e Astronomia"? O resto ficava no Off-Topic, que é para isso que serve.


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 20:29)

Se não fosse pedir muito podia ser um para Astronomia e outro para ciências da terra, mas, se preferir unir os dois, podia ser "astronomia e ciencias da terra"


----------



## Administrador (17 Set 2006 às 20:44)

Por agora fica junto, mais adiante talvez se possa separar em dois fórums


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 22:02)

Administrador disse:


> Por agora fica junto, mais adiante talvez se possa separar em dois fórums



Não podia deixar de passar por aqui e agradecer o Admin de aceitar a sugestão. Acredito que será uma mais valia para o forum.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Set 2006 às 11:40)

Já agora...atingimos os 100 membros!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Set 2006 às 14:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Já agora...atingimos os 100 membros!!



Isso é que merece uma     
espero que se duplique este nº até ao Natal


----------



## LSC (16 Out 2006 às 20:04)

Tenho uma sugestão: porque é que vocês não fazem um site? Nem que seja com o uso de CMS's como Joomla, Mambo, ou um sistema tipo blog wordpress

Um site que poderia ser uma excelente alternativa ao pouco informativo meteo.pt


----------



## Administrador (24 Out 2006 às 17:37)

LSC disse:


> Tenho uma sugestão: porque é que vocês não fazem um site? Nem que seja com o uso de CMS's como Joomla, Mambo, ou um sistema tipo blog wordpress
> 
> Um site que poderia ser uma excelente alternativa ao pouco informativo meteo.pt



Essa foi sempre a ideia de inicio (antes o endereço do fórum era http://forum.meteopt.com/), mas devido à dificuldade e ao tempo que tinha que ser despendido ao site, decidi dedicar o MeteoPT exclusivamente ao fórum, que de já por si, é informativo


----------

